# mega water softener



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not anything special for some of you commercial guys, but I don't see this kinda thing every day.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

yep i have seen some big ones also. very cool 

were you working on it? it needs a air gap on that drain,


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That was the first thing out of my mouth when I got there.



ranman said:


> yep i have seen some big ones also. very cool
> 
> were you working on it?* it needs a air gap on that drain*,


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are some big tanks. What are the servicing, a laundry mat?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

research laboratory

the labs use an enormous amount of RO/DI water for washing glassware, sterilizers, chemical reactions.



Indie said:


> Those are some big tanks. What are the servicing, a laundry mat?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that sch80 CPVC looks better than the copper


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

r those capris that guy is wearing? I thought you and your guys wore uniforms


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> r those capris that guy is wearing? I thought you and your guys wore uniforms


Peddle pushers.......


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Pirate pants, "yar mateys"


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Pirate pants, "yar mateys"


That's why there is a little steering wheel sticking out of the zipper. Yarrrr, it drives me nuts.:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He is not my employee, well at least not when the photo was taken.



GREENPLUM said:


> r those capris that guy is wearing? I thought you and your guys wore uniforms


----------

